# MK2 vr6 swap pros and cons please



## mmmboobmilk (May 21, 2009)

i have 88 gli, im intending to swap out the 1.8l for 2.8l 24v with a more experienced friend, anybody who has done this swap please give useful info


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

I personally have experience with a 12v VR6 swap and can provide some insight on how it will drive as well as some pointers on physically getting it accomplished. 

For the actual driving experience, I had an absolute **** ton of wheel spin (open diff.) and that was with a 150k mile 12v, so if you plan on doing the 24v and it's nice and fresh, a limited slip is an absolute must IMO. It won't feel heavy in the front end and turn in will be just as good with even a cup kit as compared to the 1.8. 

As for doing the swap itself, I know the passenger AAA VR6 engine mount will bolt to the block, as will the front with a tiny bit of modification I believe. 

The wiring is going to be the biggest hassle and will require a lot of cutting and splicing for everything past the firewall. I would use the MK4 fuse box and use all of the OEM wiring without splicing anything to the engine, and then splice in the tail lights, fuel pump etc.


----------



## mmmboobmilk (May 21, 2009)

thank u dude, i going to be auctioning for a salvaged mk4 and using what will be coming with the car so i dont have to deal the headache of mix and matching, i have over looked the limited slip diff, as far as the cup kit goes she was giving to me already dropped an 1.5" in front and 1.0" in rear using eibach sturts and springs 
Also we will be breaking down the vr6 to improve the guts, do u have any recommendations for realiable brands for the rods, pistons, valves, springs and rockers 
The intent is hit 400 - 450 bhp the limited slip diff will deff help haha


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Depending on the mileage of the motor, I wouldn't even take the valve cover off. I've seen countless VR6's put down over 500hp with completely stock internals. My suggestion is to do a compression check, fresh fluids throughout, limited slip, GT35R, good software, a SouthBend clutch Stage whatever holds 500hp and run it. 

You'll need the subframe from a MK3 VR6 and a bunch of other odds and ends, but there is a great writeup on MK2 VR6's that will all cross over to your build, the only difference being the wiring. I'm sure someone has posted up 24v specific wiring info by now. It's been almost 6 years since I did mine and it was rather complete back then.


----------



## mmmboobmilk (May 21, 2009)

deff a good idea its alot cheaper and faster to get it on the road but im little worried about the future its going to be a daily driver and i plan on having fun it everyday  
how do u feel about the precision 6262, i read the vr6's will run hotter coolant is the gt35r water cooled or aircooled


----------



## mmmboobmilk (May 21, 2009)

nvm i founded tht out quickly its both water and air cooled


----------

